# FreeBSD installation does not run



## Amsbred (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello,
Please I need help because I've trouble installing FreeBSD. I should draw your attention to the fact that:

The file image used is FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-amd64-disc1.iso
Boot Media used is USB Disk Drive.
The image is written to drive by using* LinuxLive USB Creator*

Below the message seen while booting:


```
Grub4dos 0.4.4 2009-06-20. Memory: 619K/ 2006M
MenuEnd: 0x48C54
[Minimal BASH-LIKE line editing is supported] For the first word. TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/ filename.

grub>
```
All my thanks for your help


----------



## bra1n (Dec 30, 2014)

Not totally helpful, but you probably don't want to install the release candidate for 10.1.  FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso is the final release of 10.1.  As far as making a bootable USB stick I've never used LinuxLive, but from OS X you can follow the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx.  Thats how I did my first FreeBSD install.  I have used Unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for installing Linux images and it appears to support FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

If you're going to use a memory stick, use the *.img files. That's what they are for. You don't need any of the Linux tools to convert an ISO to a memory stick image. They're not going to work.

And, as bra1n mentioned, use the release not an old release candidate.


----------



## Amsbred (Jan 6, 2015)

Many thanks both SirDice and bra1n.
Actually as SirDice mentioned, I had to use a memory stick image. The problem is solved by following steps:

Get the file FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
Write image file on the USB key by using *Win32 Disk Image*


----------

